#ubuntu-us-md 2010-11-25
<JonathanD> yo yo yo  MD whats happening.
<Broam> back from work
<Broam> and dinner
<Broam> and other such nonces
<Broam> beyond that?
<Broam> I saw a T-Mobile G1 at a pawn shop...tempted to pick it up & put replicant on it if it's not too expensive
<JonathanD> http://jdsnetwork.com/images/100_0243.JPG
<Broam> slow loadin'
<Broam> that's not a tux, but it's close enough :)
<JonathanD> I had to buy it.
<Broam> it's cool man
<Broam> you going to put a red hat or the ubuntu logo or something on it?
<Broam> maybe he could get a chameleon friend (complete w/ Attachmate hat)
<JonathanD> crissi says she can make a scarf
<JonathanD> ubuntu scarf
<Broam> ...I look forward to seeing it.
<Broam> I have received a pretzel recipe.
<Broam> I believe I am supposed to make them.
<Broam> afk
<JonathanD> mmm pretzels
#ubuntu-us-md 2010-11-26
<ik> DAYCHANGE!
